# Best relief for trapped wind and constipation?



## Danico85 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi there, i go through spells of trapped wind and constipation which can be absolutle agony. as i write this i have really bad trapped wind and im doubled over in 2. im also at work so i need to try put on a brave face.

Does anyone know of anything i can do to take this away??

Usially i just lie on my bed for hours waiting on the bursts of pain every few seconds. Its intolerable sometimes.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## prettykitty (Jul 29, 2013)

Herbal tea (peppermint or licorice!) and some GasX (simethicone) usually work for me.  The gasx won't get rid of the gas, but it breaks it into smaller bubbles that are easier to pass.


----------



## Danico85 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks alot, i took a windease (prob the same as gas x) and just stood up straight for a wee while and its sort of worked. i might go to the shop at lunch for some peppermint tea... thanks alot


----------



## deb123 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have suffered from crippling trapped wind in the past, and the remedy was antibiotics as I had a bacteria overgrowth in my gut which were feeding on slow moving food and creating pockets of foul smelling gas!!
Cutting back on fatty foods, or sugar laden foods can help.  Also a hot bath and the peppermint tea.  Hope you get some relief soon, it sounds minor having trapped wind, but the reality is that it really bloody hurts!


----------



## Danico85 (Jul 29, 2013)

lol thanks for your comment deb. 
yeah it does sound trivial because its only trapped wind but having ulcerative colitis flairing at the same time isnt good. ive had alot of pain obviousley with having IBD but nothing comes close to trapped wind in my opinion. 

Ive had some peppermint tea, can feel some movement in my stomach... hopefully let off a gigantic FAAAART soon haha


----------



## 723crossroads (Jul 29, 2013)

Ever try Gas X??? Seriously, it really helps!


----------



## 723crossroads (Jul 29, 2013)

Danico85 said:


> Hi there, i go through spells of trapped wind and constipation which can be absolutle agony. as i write this i have really bad trapped wind and im doubled over in 2. im also at work so i need to try put on a brave face.
> 
> Does anyone know of anything i can do to take this away??
> 
> ...


Eating beets will get you going if you're constipated and cabbage too.


----------



## rob101 (Jul 29, 2013)

Have you tried lying on your back and bringing your knees to your chest either together or one at a time  is a good way to release trapped wind . Hope that it helps !


----------



## Traumanurse (Jul 29, 2013)

Walking even in place works pretty well after the Gas x.


----------



## Sailorluna (Jul 29, 2013)

stomach massage is helpful too


----------



## lizbeth (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello, 

I have just learnt from experience that constipation definitely does not feel minor even if it sounds it, I spent last Thursday night in casualty because of it, the pain was intense. I'm sorry that you have trouble with it and trapped wind, not a nice combination.  I was given movicol to take and was already using senna, it seems to have done the trick and the worst of the pain has eased.  Good luck with whatever you try, I really hope you get relief soon, crossing my fingers for you that you manage "a big fart" lol:rof:.


----------



## 723crossroads (Jul 29, 2013)

rob101 said:


> Have you tried lying on your back and bringing your knees to your chest either together or one at a time  is a good way to release trapped wind . Hope that it helps !


I used to do this with my babies! It worked.


----------



## Astra (Jul 29, 2013)

Danico85

Try sipping cooled down boiled water, sip, don't drink, it makes you burp and fart! An old remedy used for babies. 
Also, good old fashioned gripe water, also used for babies!


----------



## Sailorluna (Jul 29, 2013)

Astra - what is gripe water?


----------



## Ozboz (Jul 30, 2013)

I use activated charcoal for this its natural and works well for m


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 30, 2013)

A gentle stomach massage and kneading helps me a lot. I would try Gas-X it hasn't helped me but many have success with it. I also agree with an earlier post about lying on your back and lifting your legs up.


----------



## Chuck78 (Jul 30, 2013)

As far as gas, my GI prescribes hyoscyamine. It really helps.  For constipation all I can suggest is fiber and lots of water.


----------



## Astra (Jul 30, 2013)

Sailorluna, this is gripe water
http://www.boots.com/en/Woodwards-Gripe-Water-150ml_1816/


----------



## gordan (Dec 29, 2016)

I would for sure say look into something like a toilet squat stool to help with your constipation.  That will help straighten out your colon more and you'll strain less too.


----------



## Lam123 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have had this many times. Peppermint tea works great and walking, it helps get things moving. I've tried gas x aswell and it helps.


----------



## DougUte (Dec 30, 2016)

This is a resurrected old thread. Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## teddytutu2017 (Jan 2, 2017)

Danico85 said:


> Does anyone know of anything i can do to take this away??


 Two things I do, that work every time:

1) Lay on bed or floor on my left hand side. Cock my right leg up to my chest, massage my belly if need be, and let out a series of farts. 

Yes it sounds gross, but it is the best way to get trapped painful wind out quickly.

I have even laid on the floor in my office and bathroom at work and done it in an emergency. But of course, best done in the privacy of your own bedroom 

  2) Drink peppermint or ginger root tea

More idea here: http://everydayroots.com/gas-remedies

Happy wind expelling!

Best relief for constipation is to ensure you are drinking enough filtered water per day, about 6 - 8 glasses. And eating enough soluble fibre. 

A good and easy way to combine the two, is by making a spinach and avocado smoothie with water. 

It will help stop constipation, reduces inner wind, and is gentle on the digestive system and bowels.



DougUte said:


> This is a resurrected old thread. Just thought I would point that out.


I am new here. Just joined today. And I have made this mistake about five times now.


----------



## woops! (Jan 4, 2017)

There are some yoga stretches that can get the gas going. Bit funny looking to bust into a yoga move on the floor at work, but works for me. Heating pad helps with the pain. I also agree with the hot herbal tea. Good luck.


----------



## Charlotte. (Jan 11, 2017)

2 glasses of hot tap water right in the morning after getting up. Always gets things moving for me, no side effects for me.


----------



## crohner000 (Jan 11, 2017)

Chuck78 said:


> As far as gas, my GI prescribes hyoscyamine. It really helps.  For constipation all I can suggest is fiber and lots of water.


Hyoscamine works well for me too, but I use it more for spasming than wind. 

For trapped wind I find the best way to get it out is to move my body in different positions. Sounds overly simple but laying on my stomach and leaning on my elbows is the best position for me. Sometimes laying on either side with the top knee bent, kind of like the position you do for an enema if that makes sense. You could also try looking up yoga positions, I know there are some specifically called "wind release pose". For me this only seems to work if the gas is lower, if it's trapped in my chest I never know what to do either.

When I've had problems with gas pain at work I have just gone in the bathroom and lay down on the floor and done some of these things. Kind of gross but worth it if you're in a lot of pain.... Luckily it is a private bathroom.


----------

